# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Viestejä tulevaisuudesta?

## 339-DF

Foorumin kello toimii hassusti. Sivun ylälaidassa talviaika on huomioitu, kello "on nyt 01.03." Mutta tämänkin viestin kirjoitusajaksi tullee 2:03. Miksi näin?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sivun ylälaidassa talviaika on huomioitu, kello "on nyt 01.03." Mutta tämänkin viestin kirjoitusajaksi tullee 2:03.


Kyllä ne minulla käyvät samaa aikaa, ja viestisi näkyy minulla kirjoitetun 1.03. Onhan sinulla varmasti automaattinen kesäajan vaihto päällä? Yksi mahdollinen selitys, miksi tuo ylälaidan kello näyttäisi eri aikaa, on se, että se saattaa tulla foorumiserverin kellosta, kun taas viestin kellonaika näytetään jäsenasetusten mukaan jäsenen aikavyöhykkeen aikana.

----------


## 339-DF

Kas vain. Menin kohtaan "jäsenasetukset" enkä ehtinyt muuta kuin klikata, niin ruutuun ilmestyy automaattisesti "Aikavyöhykeasetukset päivitetty". Enää en siis pysty kirjoittamaan tulevaisuudesta käsin, vaan kellonajat näkyvät ihan oikein  :Wink:

----------

